# Making of a McIntosh 275 Tube Amp



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Just caught this on TV. Not super in depth, but still neat to watch.
May be of some interest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HgS6gvokEI

Enjoy!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Makes me wanna go out and buy one.


----------



## DJTrevLuv (Apr 15, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Old Skewl said:


> Makes me wanna go out and buy one.


Makes one helluva night light!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

One of the related vids

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqxiLz68Nyk

2 mins in, the Mc-Clock! Love it! Well, maybe not so much at $1800!
McIntosh MCLK12, McIntosh Blue Meters, MCLK12 McIntosh Mantle Clock, Blue Meter MCLK12 McIntosh

Then the finish. If only I hade $350,000 buning a hole in my pocket.


----------

